# Q2039 Billing



## caroline75771 (Sep 27, 2011)

When billing Flu injection new code Q2039, Medicare is denying claims because the name, dosage and strength are not on the claim.

Is anyone having the same denials and if so where can I reference the information that states dosage and strength are needed on claim?

Thank you.


----------



## tazmarie17 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry, I don't have the answer and actually came on here in search of one because I'm having the same problem. Denials for flu shots for Medicare.  Sometimes they pay for the vaccine but not the admin.  Today they paid for the office visit (cpt 99212) and the admin code (G0008) but not the Flu vaccine (Q0239).  If anyone has any suggestions or answers as to how to code this for proper payment, I would appreciate it. 

Thank you


----------



## caroline75771 (Sep 28, 2011)

Any thoughts??
Thank you..


----------



## BRENDA28 (Oct 6, 2011)

All you need to do is add it to the 19 field on hicffa form. Then medicare will pay on it.. This is what the medicare rep told me today.
Thank you


----------



## trish43 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Billing Flu Vaccines*

I bill Medicare for Flu Vaccines and we bill with the Q2037 and Admin Fee G0008 and we get paid for the both flu and admin. I work for a Pharmacist and we bill our vaccines on a roster for mass immunization. I don't know if this makes a difference if you work for a physician or pharmacist, but we still have to submit a HCFA 1500 but we just put 1 for the days/unit, price,  dates of service and hcpcs code and they paid according to the number of patient's on the roster.


----------



## ANDREAHSANCHEZ (Oct 18, 2011)

The new codes are Q2035-Q2039 and Q2035-Q2038 are specified to the drug name and lists them on medicares website q2039 is suppose to be unspecified so this is good to know. ......add it to line 19?


----------

